# Analoge Baugruppen von Beckhoff



## matt81 (29 August 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe mal wieder eine Frage an euch.

Früher habe ich nur mit digitalen I/O´s zu tun gehabt.
jetzt soll ich eine Aufgabe mit Analogen i/O´s realisieren.
Gibt es da von Beckhoff Beispiele ??? Auf der beckhoff Seite habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## trinitaucher (29 August 2007)

was is denn daran so schwer? Was für ne Aufgabe denn?


----------

